# World Press Photo of the Year 2019 Winner shot on Canon EOS-1DX Mark II



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Apr 12, 2019)

__





John Moore POY | World Press Photo







www.worldpressphoto.org





Sony DRones: ZOMG, the shadows are black! See, if this was shot on an A9 all of that scene would be lit like a football field at high noon! 





__





Home | World Press Photo


Connecting the world to the stories that matter.




www.worldpressphoto.org





https://media.gettyimages.com/photo...er-mother-is-searched-and-picture-id973077552


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks for sharing: many really good and powerful images.


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

